# Me..bought...new gun!



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Shoot good! Cheap bullets! Must kill something! Me hungry! 



Bought myself a .177 cal. pellet rifle. Gamo's Silent Cat. Shoots up to 1250 fps. I've been wanting one for a few years now and have finally the opportunity to buy one. Worked my Cahoonies off last week hanging cabinets and plumbing. So I treated myself. However, my youngest daughter is puttin up a good fight for it. 

Hopefully a few landowners will let me do some squirrel hunting on their property if I show them I'm only hunting with a pellet rifle. I bought the rifle basically for small game hunting. Mostly rabbits and squirrels and occasionally might pick off a dove or two off the highline wires coming across my yard. 

I think I'm really going to enjoy hunting with a pellet rifle. I haven't hunted with one since I got my first .22 rifle for christmas when I was about 12 years old. Back then they didn't make them very fast and they wasn't capable of killing a tough skinned squirrel. 

Today I sighted in the scope that came with it and really enjoyed plinking around with it. With the price of .22 ammo these days, I hardly shoot around anymore. But the .177 cal. pellets only cost me $8.97 for 750 pellets. Can't buy .22 ammo that cheap anymore. I can remember when you could tho!


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

I have been wanting to do the same thing for a long time! When we get our home sold(its on the market now) I am going to get one. I want it for basically the same reasons. I sold all my real guns a couple of years ago because I just didn't have the opportunity to use them any more. But I would love to have something to get a few squirrels and rabbits and to shoot pesky birds with. I also like the ideal of a "quiet" gun. Is yours very loud? What store did you get it from? Let us know how it works for you. With that fps it should be able to do the job. Congrats and have fun. Look forward to hearing your future sucess stories!


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey OCB - I made a squirrel pot pie over the weekend that turned out outstanding - The pecans are starting to ripen pretty good so I'm gettin alot of squirrels - I use my stoger coach gun mostly - none get away that way LOL


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

AWESOME! :rock: I had to leave the house for a bit this afternoon and when I got back my little rat terrior had a squirrel treed way over in the corner of my yard. I hurried and grabbed the new pellet rifle and went after it. I got over to the great big pecan tree and there it was about 35 feet up. All I could see was the head and the tail. So I took aim at the head and popped it. The squirrel curled up and started frantically shaking its tail and then it come crashing down to the ground. 

I was amazed! The pellet hit just right below the eye and made the eye pop out of its socket and it died within a few seconds. Just as good of a job as a .22 short would do. Which is usually what I hunt with. Squirrel dinner tomorrow night! I can hardly wait to go out in the woods and do some real squirrel hunting with it. 



tnokie said:


> I also like the ideal of a "quiet" gun. Is yours very loud? What store did you get it from? Let us know how it works for you. With that fps it should be able to do the job. Congrats and have fun. Look forward to hearing your future sucess stories!


Well you know, it's still somewhat loud but it's a different kind of loudness. Although it's got a muzzle break on it (silencer!), and suppose to reduce the noise by 52%, I can't figure out where a pellet leaving a barrel will make noise to begin with. The noise you hear from it is the spring piston inside clanging when you squeeze the trigger and it's purty loud for a split moment. But what you don't hear is the ammo traveling making that long drawed out noise that a .22 bullet makes when fired. That's where the quietness comes in. 

I bought it at walmart.



Badger said:


> Hey OCB - I use my stoger coach gun mostly - none get away that way LOL


Yep I bet very few get away with that type of gun. I use to wonder around with a Savage over&under. 20 guage on bottom with a .22 on top. Very few got away from me either. But seems I have a hard time finding all the BB's until I bit down on them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you think it would kill a groundhog? 
Because, I am just wondering.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Do you think it would kill a groundhog?
> Because, I am just wondering.


I believe it might could if you get a good heart/lung shot on it. A groundhog is purty thick skinned but after seeing what mine done to the squirrels head, I believe it could kill a groundhog with good shot placement.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm looking into the Crosman Phantom for our boys. 1200 fps. Neighbor had one and it took down squirrels, crows and groundhogs with little effort.

Matt
PS, where's the pics and the range report? That's usually a $5 fine for failing to post...LOL!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I can't figure out where a *pellet leaving a barrel will make noise* to begin with


The "crack" you hear is the pellet breaking the sound barrier, so it's a "sonic boom"

Do yourself a favor and try LOTS of *different brands and styles* of pellets, because you will find some will be MUCH more accurate than others in a particular gun.

You can learn a LOT about the theories and science behind it at:

Pyramyd Air's Airgun Academy

More good info:
Choosing the Right Pellet for your air rifle or pellet pistol - Umarex USA - UmarexUSA.com

Pellet Weight Chart


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Barefoot. The box the rifle came in came with a little tube of PB ammo or something like that. Suppose to be recommended for the fastest speed to get 1250 ft./sec. However, they look like they're made out of aluminum for lightness and I imagine they probably don't have a lot of knock down power like the hollow points I bought for it. 

I'm wondering about those I seen that looked like they had a BB stuck in the bottom end of the pellet. But i don't know if I can use them or not. 

I'll check out those websites you gave.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Do you think it would kill a groundhog?
> Because, I am just wondering.


I watched a show (paid programmin' I'm sure) about the Garmin a few years ago. They killed a pig on there with one, using the pointed pellets they recommend. Been wanting to get around one of these guns before I buy one. Very interesting what they claim they can do !!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

greg_n_ga said:


> I watched a show (paid programmin' I'm sure) about the Garmin a few years ago. They killed a pig on there with one, using the pointed pellets they recommend. Been wanting to get around one of these guns before I buy one. Very interesting what they claim they can do !!


If you check out youtube, you can find several videos of people using a pellet gun to kill a HOG and a GOAT. Impressed the heck out of me. Didn't know it was possible. Here's a youtube video of a guy using a .177 cal. pellet gun to kill a 250 lb. hog.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugyO7dcF1n8[/ame]

.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

greg_n_ga said:


> I watched a show (paid programmin' I'm sure) about the Garmin a few years ago. They killed a pig on there with one, using the pointed pellets they recommend. Been wanting to get around one of these guns before I buy one. Very interesting what they claim they can do !!


I meant Gamo ...of course !!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

greg_n_ga said:


> I meant Gamo ...of course !!


Thats what I use on squirrels,Gammo Hunter 177 cal


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Thats what I use on *squirrels*,Gammo Hunter 177 cal


I got 3 yesterday with a Stoeger X-10


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

> I got 3 yesterday with a Stoeger X-10


 Nice looking gun..Them squirrels better look out,lol.
Last Saturday morning I rode through Wintergreen road to a friends house, and squirrels were everywhere in folks yards, and crossing the road.My Jack Russell was about to jump out the window of the truck.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> squirrels were everywhere *in folks yards*,


That's where mine are, eating all my Pecans (or trying to anyway)


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

We've got a Gamo, .177, 1,000 fps. That takes out rabbits and squirrels just about as effective as a .22. Wouldn't have any qualms about taking it into the woods to bag a limit of both after seeing what it can do in the city.

Martin


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's where mine are, eating all my Pecans (or trying to anyway)


Pecan flavored squirrel is fine eating.I killed a large solid black fox squirrel one time,that evidently had eaten nothing but green pine cones his whole life.Moma cooked it and the whole house smelled like turpintine, and no way could we eat it.The sad part,he also pine scented them three grays that were in the pot with him.:sob:I haven't shot one since.Just the grays for me,lol

BFF,if you sell your pecans,I'll buy a few pounds from you.If you don't thats ok to.


----------

